# E-61 Backflushing, Screen Removal etc.



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm aware there's threads buried deep in the forum about this, but I'm getting way too many mixed opinions on backflushing an E-61 machine. Some people say weekly, twice a month, once a month etc ...

So the people with E-61's here, what about you?

I just did it for the first time after using my machine for two weeks, I backflush with water at the end of each session, but the screen was starting to look a bit blurgh, past the mesh, and I don't feel up to sticking a screwdriver up there and pulling it off. Would every two weeks be too often to use Cafiza or should I be alright? I normally pull 3 - 4 shots a day.

Nevertheless, it's all shiny now, and the portafilter is being dipped!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

There is a problem with doing a detergent backflush on an E-61 as it removes the natural lubricant from the viscose coffee oils and increases wear on the cams that operate the mechanism. You'll become aware of this if you do a backflush with detergent as the lever will squeak for a while afterwards. Then the coffee oils lubricate it, and everything's OK again. At the end of the day it becomes a question of deciding what suits you best - an occasional backflush, or learning how to replace the innards of the E-61 mechanism (and there are good internet guides on how to do this) if you use detegent regularly. Bear in mind that the E-61 has stood the test of time - it's been going for over 50 years, and that everything is (to someone who knows how to do it) easily replaceable.

Me - I'm a chicken! I do a water backflush at the end of every session - at least. And I backflush with detergent just once every 3 months (although the machine is de-scaled every two months because of local hard water) but in two years plus of very regular use, I've not had to do any strip down of the E-61 mechanism.

Now the screen is a different matter entirely. Mine comes off at least once a week and gets soaked in Cafiza along with the PF and basket. I then use a brush dipped in the detergent to clean the area above the screen. Removing the screen isn't difficult, and the more often you do it, the easier it becomes. I use a round handled teaspooon to get some leverage between the side of the grouphead and the ridge on the screen. A bit of manipulation and off it comes. If you are worried about damaging the screen (you won't), then buy a spare one (and a few rubber gaskets) as security - they only cost a few quid. (they wear out eventually in any case - so regard them as replaceable service items).

Replacing the head and seal is a doddle. Note that the seal has a bevelled edge - this goes at the top (nearest the head). Put the gasket on the screen, then put the screen into the PF with no basket in place. Then lock the PF into the head and the screen will be partially locked in place. Remove the PF, put in the basket, and re-fit to the head - this will push the screen fully home. Job done.

I'm the numbest person going in practical terms - if I can do it, anyone can! But the longer you leave it, the harder it will be to get the screen off.

All this is just what works for me - no liability accepted!!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks very much, that's a great help!

I might leave backflushing to once a month, I wouldn't cope thinking there might be bits of coffee from three months ago in there.







And descale every two months like you do. I did notice the stiffness of the lever whilst the detergent went through, but it doesn't seem to squeak right now after a very good rinse out. My dad's an engineer, so if I do ruin the mechanism by accident and I can't put it back together, it'll be like kids play to him.

I'll have a go at removing the screen tomorrow if I get the chance, sounds like something I can easily get the hang of then. Seals and stuff I'll be keeping on top of for sure, it's bad enough having to use leaky ones at work let alone at home!

But I love the E-61 in all it's beauty, the shots are excellent. And it heats up so fast!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah. I love the E61 too. I have mentioned here before that a couple of years ago I came across a 20+ year old Rocket in daily service behind the bar in a small hotel in Treviso - says something about the longevity of the design. Just back from Italy, and the best bar in Orvieto (where I was staying) had two Faema Legends with their trusty E61s. I think that when you have used a manual lever machine that the operator involvement of the E61 is a natural progression.

Sent via Tapatalk from an Olympic-free zone!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Definitely sounds like they really last then. I'm jealous, would love to stop in a hotel with machines like that! Spring lever machines are nice aswell, the espresso tastes quite different and you have that involvement.


----------



## oldbrownjava (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the E61 too, my tip for replacing the screen would be to smear some olive oil on the outer surface of the gasket prior to fitting. Then just push it up into the group, fit a Pf with no basket to bed it down, as suggested by Vintage.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Curiously, despite noticing that during a chem backflush the lever goes a bit stiff, it seems to free up again as soon as the detergent is flushed with water and without needing coffee oils.

The cams are bound to wear eventually. The deal breaker is whether your coffee tastes better after a chem backflush.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I water backflush after every 2nd session & complete a (weak-dilution) chem-backflush & showerscreen / group seal removal and clean every 6 weeks or so. The lever squeeks for about a day and then is all good again....


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

A backflush once a month? Seriously????

No way take this from someone who actually strips and rebuilds coffee machines for a living, backflush your machine before you turn it off everyday, it's not necessary to use chemicals daily like a restaurant should but you can't leave coffee to build up inside your grouphead use very little chemicals to backflush when you do like a teaspoon, we use fracinoa quartz liquid it's the same if not better than puly caff which is the industry standard. Liquid Quartz is better than powder based chemicals because there are still chances of blocking up your jets with undesolved poder and if you don't backflush properly...

@garydyke1 you are right on the money with a 6 month groupseal and shower plate replacement, you can get away with cleaning the shower plate but the rubber gasket/groupseal gets brittle and thats when coffee starts leaking , i recommend changing these between 6-8 months.

also this all depends how often you actually use the machine, i use mine maybe 5 times a week and i backflush it everytime before switching it off, might only use chemicals once a week though...

As for restaurants if you doing coffee all day backflush every night.

I'm not using an expobar lever machine but a plumbed in fracino classic 1 group with E61 grouphead , never the less all machines work the same regardless of water source.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I may be wrong but I believe my e91 uses an e61 shower screen. Using the machine at home and making maybe max 10 shots per day I'll water-backflush daily with the screen on before closing it down. I remove the screen once a week now for an overnight steep in Puly Caff. Used to do it more often but realised through inspection that it didn't need doing. The screen just pulls off by hand... no need for a screwdriver and no risk of damage. Easier to pull off when the group is cold and the metal has contracted. But when hot and a little tight, if I do a 'waggle' when water-backflushing then the pressure can actually be used to pop the screen and gasket off the group.


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi Mike

If there isn't a screw then its a shower cup and not a shower plate, then yes using a short stubby screwdriver easily gets the shower cup off, i have recently had a customer with an E91 grouphead looking for a bottomless portafilter for he's fracino LPG Lever machine, looks like Fracino make them as ordered.

If you havent tried Fracino liquid quartz yet and you would like to give it a go, let me know it's the best cleaning chemical by far, excellent for backflushing and great for diluting in water and leaving your portafilters in solution over night (this should be done weekly atleast) remember not to let the plastic handle touch the liquid as this causes the handles to break in a shorter period of time as the chemicals are too strong for plastics.

Once you try this liquid i don't think you will use puly caff again. we sell both but really the liquid is the best we have used.

Regards

Mike


----------

